# MKVII Ed's Replicas/Morimoto HID Kit



## sb2002 (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi all,

I have a 2016 Sportwagen and I've installed Ed's Replica headlights and a Morimoto HID kit (with can bus adapters).

Everything is working, but my driver's side headlight tends to blink once or twice as the light is igniting. I don't have any bulb out errors and the light will work every time I turn it on - it just blinks once or twice right after I turn it on.

Has anyone had a similar experience? I had extra parts and swapped the whole Morimoto kit and have the same issue. 

I'll likely try a different HID kit soon (I have a deautokey kit to try), but was wondering if anyone had experienced anything similar.

Thanks.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

sb2002 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a 2016 Sportwagen and I've installed Ed's Replica headlights and a Morimoto HID kit (with can bus adapters).
> 
> ...


We had a customer contact us last week with a similar issue and our kit fixed all issues [My passenger side headlight works perfectly, but my driver's side headlight will often blink once as it's starting up.], we will see if the person can post here - H7 kit can be found here:

http://deautokey.com/product/35w-slim-digital-ac-canbus-ballast-h7-h8-h11-h15-9006

-quick start no flickering
-no radio interference
-no issues in extreme cold or hot weather
-no relays or extra wiring all plug and play


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Please keep us updated, how did our kit turn out - here is feedback with a helix kit which is similar:



jaypoto said:


> Full disclosure: I have always been a fan of DeAutoLED's products, ongoing customer support, and warranty. I have fitted my 2017 Golf Alltrack with nearly every possible bulb from DeAutoLED that could be upgraded and replaced. DeAuto recently reached out to me about reviewing their latest HID kit and I was happy to show my support. Here is my review of their latest 5500k HID kit installed in Helix headlights on the 2017 Golf Alltrack.
> 
> Installation and shots of the kit will be added later as I update this post. For now enjoy some shots and video of the finished product as well as my impressions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ted_Crilly (Aug 29, 2012)

sb2002 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a 2016 Sportwagen and I've installed Ed's Replica headlights and a Morimoto HID kit (with can bus adapters).
> 
> ...


I have the same kit as you (Ed's headlights w/ Morimoto HID kit (5500K in my case) and I sometimes, but not always, have the same issue, i.e. the driver's side headlight blinks once immediately after starting. It never happens other than during that first second or two, so it's not something that particularly bothers me. I installed the lights about 3 weeks ago and I'm hoping this momentary flickering doesn't predict any future problems.


----------



## sb2002 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ted_Crilly said:


> I have the same kit as you (Ed's headlights w/ Morimoto HID kit (5500K in my case) and I sometimes, but not always, have the same issue, i.e. the driver's side headlight blinks once immediately after starting. It never happens other than during that first second or two, so it's not something that particularly bothers me. I installed the lights about 3 weeks ago and I'm hoping this momentary flickering doesn't predict any future problems.


Thanks Ted and DeAutoLED. 

Ted - I think the quality of the Morimoto HID kit is good. I had a part fail, but Ed was very responsive in addressing it. In the course of remedying that, the blink at startup started to bother me. I suspect it means nothing in terms of long term reliability and it was a minor issue, but I got a little obsessive about it and wanted it fixed.

I believe I am the customer DeAutoLED quoted in the post above. I replaced my Morimoto ballasts, canbus adapters and igniters with DeAutoLED ballasts, which have the canbus adapters and igniters attached. Although I am still using my Morimoto bulbs (I ordered a different color temperature from DeAutoLED and am waiting for them to arrive), I'm happy to report the DeAutoLED kit appears to have resolved the blink at startup.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

sb2002 said:


> Thanks Ted and DeAutoLED.
> 
> Ted - I think the quality of the Morimoto HID kit is good. I had a part fail, but Ed was very responsive in addressing it. In the course of remedying that, the blink at startup started to bother me. I suspect it means nothing in terms of long term reliability and it was a minor issue, but I got a little obsessive about it and wanted it fixed.
> 
> I believe I am the customer DeAutoLED quoted in the post above. I replaced my Morimoto ballasts, canbus adapters and igniters with DeAutoLED ballasts, which have the canbus adapters and igniters attached. Although I am still using my Morimoto bulbs (I ordered a different color temperature from DeAutoLED and am waiting for them to arrive), I'm happy to report the DeAutoLED kit appears to have resolved the blink at startup.


We really appreciate you updating the thread and leaving your feedback, we had a few people contact us with this issue and our kit has fixed it, we work tirelessly to bring only the best to market and having the recognition from an unbiased source (customer) means everything to us so we again want to thank you for the time for leaving your feedback.

Thank you


----------

